

French fighter planes grounded by computer virus - jacquesm
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/france/4547649/French-fighter-planes-grounded-by-computer-virus.html

======
russell
I feel so much safer knowing the free world is being defended by Microsoft.
Where on earth were the French security agencies when this system was being
speced? It is not enough to isolate a network from the Internet. I remember
reading a story a couple of years ago where security experts were able to
penetrate a firewalled network just by leaving infected usb flash drives on
the sidewalk in front of the facility.

~~~
jacquesm
that's a real classic implementation of the 'trojan' concept, I googled a bit,
here is a mention of it:

<http://www.securityfocus.com/news/11397?ref=rss>

------
Rod
The U.S. Navy should learn from this. Last Summer there were 5 carrier groups
in the Persian Gulf. If, all of a sudden, the fleet's fighter jets can't take
off because of a computer virus, would it be too wild to presume that the AAA
and anti-aircraft missile system isn't working too well either? 30+ ships
parked in the Gulf as defenseless sitting ducks is not a very effective
deterrence strategy, is it?

